# Sundown - 1/29



## Greg (Jan 29, 2010)

TONS of loose snow making. they need to be skied in. cold! pic on my facebook. someone post it here....


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> TONS of loose snow making. they need to be skied in. cold! pic on my facebook. someone post it here....



see attached


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

Rip it up dude!  Is your wife helping to ski them in??


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2010)

manmade powder day! do what you can to get here NOW! its so light its not sticking to my goggles....


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Rip it up dude!  Is your wife helping to ski them in??


solo. she was called into work


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> solo. she was called into work



Bummer.  More bumps for you I guess.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice! How are the temps? It's a cold one here in CT today...


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 29, 2010)

nice greg love the live TR!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2010)

more pics on fb. getting windy


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2010)

2 more on fb. ishovelsnow in the cat btw....


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 29, 2010)

bumps nicely made.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## 2knees (Jan 29, 2010)

never made it out of work so i guess i'll be there early tomorrow.

hope you cut those in my man.


----------



## JD (Jan 29, 2010)

Sunny and soft.  Have fun.


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2010)

2knees said:


> hope you cut those in my man.



I tried. One guy can only do so much.

Bumps are pretty good, especially considering we had 2" of rain on Monday. Make no mistake though, there are definitely some scratchy backsides. Right line is good leading into and out of the kicker. Left line is funky with a whale-like drop off right before the kicker. There was some ice built up on the guns that was dripping onto it just for some added fun. I did see snow makers periodically banging away on the guns though to keep them clear. They are doing what they can in my opinion. Below the jump on the left, it's okay. They are going to be some funky courses though. Certainly will be a challenge to ski it cleanly.

The biggest issue is the bottom 1/3 of the entire trail has vaporized. It's relatively soft though and about a foot deep of manmade so hopefully we can carve out some lines in the morning with the help of some shovel work perhaps. At the end of the day, I suspect we'll all agree it was a fun one though, and that's the most important part.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

2knees said:


> never made it out of work so i guess i'll be there early tomorrow.
> 
> hope you cut those in my man.



Damn, I guess our shift system is falling apart.   I hoped to get out work a bit early too, but I probably won't be on snow until 5:30 or 6 now....


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 29, 2010)

Just finished my shift.  Well.......the bumps don't look like Greg's picture anymore.  High winds and shifting snow has taken most snow off the back side of the bumps.  Sharpen your skis my friends, it's going to be fast and slick!  Hopefully the winds will die down again and the snow will start to adhere.  Top section was good.  Middle section around the kickers was tough!  I almost took out one of the dudes working on the right side kicker.  There is a lot of work to be done on those.  There is no way in heck they will move the left side kicker over.  Those things are solid ice scuptures right now.  I will be interested on how they carve them out.  I appreciate all the work they are putting into it!  Any questions?


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh there were icy back sides all day. Still should be way better than last year, but it is going to be a challenge, for sure.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 29, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Any questions?



what's the date of the March comp?


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> what's the date of the March comp?


March 20th.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

Skied for a couple of hours tonight.  Met up with Mondeo after a few runs.  Shortly after that Nor'easter was closed for grooming, so I decided to head over to Sensation to try out the jump they made over there.  That think is my speed, and kinda fun.  Managed to pull off a pseudo spread that was pretty sick.  We only hung around for 2 runs.  Aside from the multitude of little kids over there the run wasn't strenuous enough to keep the blood flowing, which means it was hard to stay warm on a cold ass night like tonight.  Once Temptor was opened back up we went back to the job of trying to ski the moguls in.  I even attempted to hit the right kicker a few times, but was having trouble lining up to it.  One of the times my pole got caught on the top as I kinda popped off the side, pulling my arm back and effing up my shoulder.  Right after that I managed to double eject and do a superman down a couple of icy backsides... :lol:

I skied till about 8:30 and then called it quits.  It'll be interesting to see how the lines shape up tomorrow.  I only skied the left line once or twice, preferring the right side which seemed much nicer.


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 30, 2010)

Good luck guys!


----------

